
Lean In’s Sheryl Sandberg Problem - mindgam3
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/07/technology/lean-in-sheryl-sandberg-problem.html
======
mindgam3
‘We circled back to Ms. Sandberg’s work at Facebook. Wasn’t it always risky, I
asked, to have someone leading such a large company also leading a movement
fighting for workplace equality?

“I’m curious,” Ms. Thomas said [Sandberg’s longtime friend]. “You’re a smart,
engaged woman on all of this — why is that hard for you?”

It’s hard, I replied, to reckon with the idea that we have taken life and
career advice from someone who could be building something that’s not good for
the world.

For a beat, Ms. Thomas sat silent and looked right at me.’

